# Computer Help: I Need Another!!! Wireless Router



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2014)

This lightning knocks our routers out about once a year. I have them running through a surge protector but they still get snuffed. I mean, I guess it's out. I have internet access plugged straight into the computer but nada through the router. I cycled the router on and off and unplugged the POE etc. for over 30 seconds, tried all that several times still can't get it to work so I assume it's fried. 

Anyone have a reccomendation on a good one? I am reading these reviews but I don't really know how to choose one. I keep the router in the shop (metal building) and the furthest computer is about 100' away in the house.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 9, 2014)

I've disconnect 1000 routers , when I was working residential and DSL, and I've seen some go back to working a day or two later so don't trash it yet. Lighting can and will blow up anything so I'm not sure any one router will protect against lighting any better than another.


----------



## SENC (Jun 9, 2014)

I replaced mine a couple years ago, and while technologically competent (not highly skilled or knowledgeable), I found wireless router research very difficult. Almost every major brand and unit got high praise from some and major dings from others. My guess is some are better in certain settings and with certain network setups, so the overall environment impacts whether a given router or brand is awesome or awful.

After a lot of reading, I ended up buying Ubiquity based on both reviews and on a local IT guy's recommendation. The Ubiquity products seem to be marketed a bit more to the corporate world and not so much from a retail perspective. They were fairly inexpensive, perhaps due to not having a major name. My house is odd (long, chopped up, lots of brick walls some of which are internal as additions were made by previous owners over the years and other sources of interference) so I wanted routers with some range. I have three linked together, all with the same SSID so that moving around the house or yard with a phone or tablet is somewhat seamless. Whether that is the best setup technically or not, it has worked for us. At any rate, I have been happy with them with no real issues, and found initial setup straightforward. I go around and reboot them by unplugging them for a minute or so every six months or so - probably not necessary and no good reason other than I just always have. I won't go look for the model number since those have certainly changed since I bought mine, particularly with the new 802.11ac protocols.

Let us know what you end up with and how you like them.


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 9, 2014)

What Tony said -- lightning (and static discharge, for that matter) can fry pretty much any electronic device.

Where I work, we mostly use Netgear and Linksys (Cisco) for decent quality at a price we can afford to replace them if (when) they blow up.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 9, 2014)

I've always had great luck with netgear routers. In fact, I might have one in the garage I could send you to try out, and if you liked it, send some wood or something. Routers are one of those things that people tend to be brand biased with (like a lot of stuff). One bad experience with linksys (even though we have a few thousand linksys routers at work) and I won't buy another.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 9, 2014)

So far I have had a linksys a netgear a belkin not sure but I think I have tried them all lol. Thanks for all the info guys I will digest it all later . . . . . Might be Wednesday before I get one tomorrow is our 10th year anniversary probably won't be online much. :-)


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 9, 2014)

Kevin said:


> tomorrow is our 10th year anniversary probably won't be online much. :-)


Your momma didn't raise a fool ... 

Congratulations!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 10, 2014)

you know I am an apple guy! I have had links and net gear and hate them equally. I bought the airport extreme about 4 years ago and it is still working like a champ! I believe the wifi range is around 150' in an open environment! there are mixed reviews on it like anything else, some love it and some think its a giant pile of s**t 

http://store.apple.com/us/reviews/ME918LL/A/airport-extreme

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Anniversary ! I was advised that actually using the "reset" button on a router is a different "reset" than just unplugging it . Not sure if it's baloney or not but my router did work after using the actual reset button as opposed to unplugging it. My BIL was having some connectivity issues due to distance from his signal and we installed one of these for him from RS and it's been worker in great so far .


----------



## ejo4041 (Jun 10, 2014)

Have you considered a whole home surge protector? Lightning is what they protect against best, or so they claim.


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm certainly no expert, but I tried a couple of Linksys' and I seemed to loose connectivity alot and would have to reset. I now have a Netgear and the problem never happens anymore...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2014)

Tclem said:


> and I've seen some go back to working a day or two later so don't trash it yet.



You were right Tony it is working again! Looks like maybe I won't need one after all but I've bookmarked this thread and thanks for all the information and thanks Jonathan for the offer. This one is also a netgear and has been the best one I have had thus far except for this little hiccup - maybe it'll keep working. Fingers crossed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 10, 2014)

@manbuckwal holding down the reset for a few seconds as compared to just pushing the reset or unplugging it is different. Holdin the reset button should reset the configurations. Got lucky did you @Kevin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 12, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This one is also a netgear and has been the best one I have had thus far except for this little hiccup - maybe it'll keep working.



Actually it is a Belkin - my mistake. Still going though.


----------

